# My Dr. asked me to post this..about Merck and MMR



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.aafp.org/online/en/home/p...erckcombo.html

I know most of you are aware of this but I wanted to pass it along in case anyone missed it.

If you are selective or delayed vax, this will affect you. Merck, manufacturer of the only US approved MMR components, has decided that it is a bunch of "hooey" (their quote) that delayed and selective vax are superior to the one shot of MMR, so they are discontinuing the individual component vaccinations. Unless your office has stock of the individual pieces, you will only be able to get the MMR in the three part form from now on.

Whatever your choice on vax is, they should not be allowed to arbitrarially chose to stop making the individual parts thereby forcing parents into an "all or nothing" situation.

PLEASE call or write to Merck and complain about this lack of choice they are imposing upon everyone. Let them know that by removing what little choice the parents have, they are forcing many more to completely avoid the vaccination rather than choosing what is right for them.

Merck & Co., Inc.
One Merck Drive
P.O. Box 100
Whitehouse Station, NJ 08889-0100 USA
Phone: 908-423-1000
Monday-Friday 8:30 AM - 5:30 PM ET

Contact the Merck Vaccine Customer HelpLine at
1-800-MERCK-90 (1-800-637-2590) Monday through Friday
from 8am to 7pm ET to provide suggestions.

https://www.merckvaccines.com/srv/gw...ng.jsp?frame=1


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

bump

I'm so mad at Merck for this.


----------



## SanJosemama (Sep 10, 2004)

I think they are shooting themselves in the foot. I think more and more people will find that it was never a necesary vaccine afterall.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

That just doesn't make sense. If there is a market for the product, why close it down?

I guess this fits in with the modus opperandi. There is no logic. It *doesn't* make sense.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

i think they are doing it in hopes that parents will really want coverage against 1, and take the rest of the components with it.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Moving to Activism...


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

:

Did they really just say hooey in their press release?

wow that was good for a laugh.

I'm glad to know that selective vax is just a bunch of hooey. Merck told me so









On a more serious note. I can't believe they are doing this. Totally unacceptable. I hope it backfires and more parents decide to skip the vax all together.


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 







:

Did they really just say hooey in their press release?

wow that was good for a laugh.

I'm glad to know that selective vax is just a bunch of hooey. Merck told me so









On a more serious note. I can't believe they are doing this. Totally unacceptable. I hope it backfires and more parents decide to skip the vax all together.

It's scary really...and ITA. I hope more and more people decide to skip it all together rather than be pressured into the 3 in 1. That will teach them. (And hopefully help those kids!)


----------



## mamajake (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 







:

Did they really just say hooey in their press release?

wow that was good for a laugh.

I'm glad to know that selective vax is just a bunch of hooey. Merck told me so









On a more serious note. I can't believe they are doing this. Totally unacceptable. I hope it backfires and more parents decide to skip the vax all together.

Actually the "hooey" quote is from the American Academy of Family Physicians, not Merck. I'm not defending the decision, just clarifying.


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

Of course, Merck lines their pockets, so it's pretty much one and the same.


----------



## KittyDanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I posted your post on my facebook and myspace accounts and sent a message to Merk.
This hits home for me because my son is 19 months old and was supposed to get the MMR vax at his 18 mo appointment but I requested that we delay it and was now thinking that maybe we could do it was three separate shots.







:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

absurd!









"The use of the single antigen is pretty limited," he said. "There's no harm if you need one in getting all three. There are some parents out there that want a delayed vaccine schedule. They want the vaccines spread out over a longer period of time and not so many at once. That's a lot of hooey. Alternative schedules have never been proven to be superior."

this is a quote from the above referenced article. alternative schedules may not have been 'proven' superior, but have they also been proven *inferior*????

we don't vax, but i believe it is very important for parents who want to vax their children to have alternatives. the U.S. is the ONLY country in the entire "civilized" (whatever that means) world to adhere to such a ridiculous vax schedule.







hmmmmm, we spend the most $ on healthcare as a country compared to any other industrialized society, yet we are in the poorest health.........does anybody else smell freshly minted money?


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

Kitty-Thank you! Dr. Oteri thanks you too!

She wanted me to let you know that oneof her friends works with Merck very closely and she is making sure to let the "powers that be" know that this is not acceptable.

Scarlet- I am sure Merck smells it...

And I hope they can smell the brimfire too..lol (not that I believe in hell per se, but I believe that karma will take care of those responsible for things like this in this life or the next...lol)


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScarletBegonias* 
"They want the vaccines spread out over a longer period of time and not so many at once. That's a lot of hooey. Alternative schedules have never been proven to be superior."

that's not for a company to decide. that's an decision best made by the ones that GET the vaccine, not the ones who MAKE it. it's like they are playing parent, deciding what is in the public's best interest.







:


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

This is really, really, really sad to me! I feel so sad for the parents that Do selectively vax, because now they are faced with ALL or Nothing- with the MMR, and that's unacceptable to me. I know that the Big Pharma HATES the fact that some parents exercise free will, and educated decisions...however I don't feel they should take the stance of "Don't do it OUR way, fine we won't give you this" I really hope they reconsider this mentality!!! All you selective vaxers out there- I'm so sorry! THis is a hard enough decision!!! Now to have NO choice about the MMR, just really sad to me


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
On a more serious note. I can't believe they are doing this. Totally unacceptable. I hope it backfires and more parents decide to skip the vax all together.

that is what i did. the dr office said they didnt carry the individual and i said no thanks. at least my doc thinks i am smart (her kids are unvaxed). i just wish i would have started researching before DD and the other (fully vaxed) kids had started getting shots. i regret several of them. i just read the story about a judge saying the MMR doesnt cause autism, maybe this ruling by Merck is also biased by that judges ruling?


----------

